# what color would you breed him with?



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

This is another one of my colorful birds. I need a mate for him as he is finally ready. What color would you breed him to? What color is he?

View attachment 27427


View attachment 27428


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

My guess is reduced spread black. I would think a t-pattern would be a good mate if you want some more like him but not sure about that.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

what breed is it? it looks interesting. Sorry i dont know what it is.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks to be spread. Possibly reduced or possibly dominant opal. I would breed him to an Indigo velvet T-pattern. Lots of very attractive possibilities from that kind of pairing.

Jim


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

It is Always reduced with you guys...


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

He is a pouter. A young one but a pouter none the less.... so far seems like he will make a good thief but I will never know... I dont outdoor fly my breeders. He is just about ready to start breeding. Thanks for your suggestions. I will get on looking for some new hens.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

looks like a qualmond , Do you have pics of the parents ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would breed him too a hen that would help produce the color you want. so what is that?


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

dublin boy said:


> looks like a qualmond , Do you have pics of the parents ?


No dont have pics of his parents ill try and get some.



spirit wings said:


> I would breed him too a hen that would help produce the color you want. so what is that?


Not looking for any color in particular. Just trying to get some ideas of what he can produce. I like color period. So any will do. I like the outline on his wings and would like to keep that. Im guessing that is what u would call stencil? ??


----------



## Tharun (May 1, 2013)

Looks like an egyptian swift


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

have you looked for hens yet? If you don't care on the color produced then get the best looking hen in health and conformation.


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

No I havent... hens are always super hard to find. Quality and healthy ones atleast. I will be searching on the weekend. My breeder guy has a, what he calls pearlescent one that he is selling for 100 bucks. Shes very pretty and produces great looking birds. Wonder what will come out of that.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Mate him to a bluebar hen,see what he throws, this is a test that can tell you just what modifiers he carries and will help in pinning down what his color is..* GEORGE


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

CMH1211 said:


> No I havent... hens are always super hard to find. Quality and healthy ones atleast. I will be searching on the weekend. My breeder guy has a, what he calls pearlescent one that he is selling for 100 bucks. Shes very pretty and produces great looking birds. Wonder what will come out of that.


If hens are "super hard to find", then your question of what color hen to breed him with might just be moot. You may not have a lot of options. I would take George's advice and pair him with a blue bar if you can find one and as a result, you may learn something about his genetic make-up.

Jim


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Henk69 said:


> It is Always reduced with you guys...


Last time you posted a post like this you said it was always opal with us guys, Contradiction much?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I would definitely go with Georges' plan. Blue bar hen.

I think you'll find it to be a dominant modifier like qualmond or sandy.


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

I think I will go the blue bar route...

Quality birds ARE hard to come by... especially in this breed. I hate to call ppl out but I just dont agree with the way these guys raise this breed of bird. JmO, so its hard for me to buy a bird. 

My options obviously one is a blue bar.
Second is a white pearl (dnt know the real name)
And a all red hen that has one or two white spots. (Rec red I guess)

But ill take the advise. Let u guys know what comes out of tht. Thanks


----------

